# Abrir cuenta en Andorra



## Llorito (5 Oct 2011)

¿Alguien tiene alguna información de cómo abrir una cuenta en Andorra?
¿Sabeis que se necesita? Cantidad mínima?
La tengo a tiro de piedra y la semana que viene tengo pensado pasarme un par de días.
Como veis la banca Andorrana? Aguantaria si España se va al guano?

Gracias, y espero que no seais muy duros en las respuestas


----------



## невежда (5 Oct 2011)

Si lo quieres hacer legalmente te vas allí abres una cuenta y más tarde desde España haces una transferencia a tu cuenta y punto pelota.
Ilegalmente es jugartela llevando pasta en efectivo que se supone que tienes en negro y si te trincan ajo y agua.


----------



## невежда (5 Oct 2011)

Tambien puedes preguntarle al padre de Artur Mas que le pillaron una cuenta en Luxemburgo y de eso deben saber.


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Oct 2011)

Creo que ahora Andorra es bastante transparente con las cuentas bancarias....algunos lo que hacen es traer de nuevo la pasta .


----------



## currito (5 Oct 2011)

Si no te pilla lejos, lo más sensato es abrirla con todo en regla y declarar al fisco y tal.


----------



## Llorito (5 Oct 2011)

Si, no tengo inconvenientes en hacerlo todo legal. Más que nada es por sacar la poca asta que tengo de las 2 caixes donde están. No sé como están los bancos de Andorra actualmente y, si en caso de corralito, estarían seguros allá.


----------



## srmorfo (6 Oct 2011)

Antes miraría en la situación que se encuentra Andorra.

Según tengo entendido, algo peor que España (Aunque lo dudo).


----------



## erlucdelahe (6 Oct 2011)

Muy mal no estan cuando tienen un 30% mas de renta per capita y no pagan impuesto de la renta.

En otro orden de cosas me parece una idea excelente el poner una parte de los ahorros a salvo, llamalo Andorra, Gibraltar o el sitio que prefieras, nuestros bancos hacen agua por todos lados y la prima de riesgo en España es altisima, casi impagable, es una acción inteligente el sacar la pasta de este pais que hace aguas.


----------



## CurroJimenezfinista (8 Oct 2011)

el tema de andorra me interesa,yo como buen lonchafinista de los viejos tiempos,no pago impuestos,para que?
pero un buen lonchafinista no tiene sus ahorros en una banco,a find e cuentas todos van a quebrar tarde o temprano,quien garantizara tus ahorros en andorra?menos que en españa aun si cabe,la unica opcion valida es caja fuerte gorda en casa...y un trabuco mata franceses..


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Oct 2011)

Yo, con esto de llevar el dinero fuera o no, hay una cosa que siempre me queda en duda.
Si una persona lleva 100.000 euros a Suiza, o a Andorra, me da igual.
Le dan un 0.1% de interes, si se lo dan, porque normalmente todas las cuentas en paises seguros no dan interes ninguno, o practicamente ninguno.
A eso le sumamos las comisiones que suelen tener esas cuentas etc.
Parto de que todo sea legal, etc, etc.

Que sentido tiene entonces llevarlo? Si ya se pierden los intereses al 4% sacandolo de la banca española, y se lleva a Suiza,Andorra, etc, y alli no va a rentar nada, para que llevarlo? Si el miedo es la quiebra de la banca española, que mas da sacarlo y dejarlo en casa que llevarlo a Andorra, Suiza, si de todas maneras se perderan los intereses, bien porque este en casa o bien porque en esos bancos no de nada?
Digo en casa,como puedo decir en una caja de seguridad, etc. Vamos, fuera de la banca española.

No llego a comprender, que beneficios puede dar llevarlo a la banca de otro pais, si la perdida de los intereses ya se produce al no dar % esa banca, con lo que en el fondo daria igual meterlo en una caja de seguridad, enterrarlo en el monte, guardarlo en casa, o llevarlo alli, el tema seria sacarlo o no de la banca española.
Que error cometo o que en que me estoy perdiendo, que seguramente es en algo?


----------



## CurroJimenezfinista (8 Oct 2011)

señor yo2ki,parta de la base que todo el dinero que sale a estos paises son al 90% no declarados al fisco,luego tambien esta el tema de por tu negocios opacos of course tengas que salir por piernas,en cualquier momento,que mejor que pasar la frontera,y estan en andorra,mientras se derrumba todo?quien no invertiria en adosadito cara a la montaña,esquiando todas las mañanas...?
quien conozca andorra sabe que es un remanso de paz,sin panchitos por las calles,pakistanis,gitanos rumanos ect ect multiculturalidad....
es un buen paraiso mad maxista..


----------



## erlucdelahe (8 Oct 2011)

brillante idea, la cuestión es si los bancos andorranos son solventes


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Oct 2011)

CurroJimenezfinista dijo:


> señor yo2ki,parta de la base que todo el dinero que sale a estos paises son al 90% no declarados al fisco,luego tambien esta el tema de por tu negocios opacos of course tengas que salir por piernas,en cualquier momento,que mejor que pasar la frontera,y estan en andorra,mientras se derrumba todo?quien no invertiria en adosadito cara a la montaña,esquiando todas las mañanas...?
> quien conozca andorra sabe que es un remanso de paz,sin panchitos por las calles,pakistanis,gitanos rumanos ect ect multiculturalidad....
> es un buen paraiso mad maxista..



Pero no hablaba de eso.
Hablo de la persona que tiene unos ahorros normales, legales, obtenidos con su trabajo, sin problemas con hacienda ni absolutamente nada.
Que los tiene en España en un banco, al 3-4%, como la mayoria de la gente.
Si esa persona, saca el dinero del banco y se lo lleva a Andorra, Suiza, etc, pierde en la mayoria de los casos, supongo, esos intereses, con lo que la pregunta que siempre me queda, es cual es la diferencia entre llevarselo fuera o guardarlo en medio del monte?

No hablo del que evade, ese es otro tema. Hablo de consejos como el de Centeno, de que se saquen los ahorros del banco y se lleven a bancos suizos.
Si en Suiza,Andorra, etc, dieran un 4%, pues el que lo lleva no pierde nada, pero dando un 1% o menos, y encima con muchas comisiones, lo que pregunto es que ventaja tiene tenerlo en un banco o debajo de una baldosa? simplemente la seguridad de estar en un banco? porque el rendimiento, la perdida de intereses, o la perdida por inflacion es la misma, en el momento que deja de estar al 4%, no?


----------



## erlucdelahe (9 Oct 2011)

De la baldosa te lo pueden robar mas facil que de un banco, ademas lo que metes debajo dela baldosa lo pierdes tu, si le roban al banco el banco debe responder.


----------



## Arson (9 Oct 2011)

Andorra no es un paraíso fiscal. Tiene firmado un acuerdo de colaboración con España. Tampoco me he mirado mucho el acuerdo porque es un sitio poco interesante para mi, pero sospecho que el estado español tendrá potestad para mirar y sancionar cuando lo crea conveniente, si no no habría firmado el acuerdo. Tu dinero no está más seguro por tenerlo a la vuelta de la esquina, a 100 kms, o a 10000. Son otros parámetros los que hay que tener en cuenta.


----------



## Llorito (9 Oct 2011)

¿ Entonces creeis que es mejor tenerlos en Suiza que en Andorra? No entiendo el porque. La idea es tener dividido mi capital (poco) entre España y Andorra por si hay problemas de solvencia en los bancos españoles.
Balconchón no es una opción. 
Creo que es mejor tenerlo ahi que por ejemplo comprar bonos de la Generalitat, que aunque dan un % de interes no creo que sea más seguro.
Es mejor tenerlo en el Banco Santander que en Andorra? No sé yo


----------



## GrandePuffo (10 Oct 2011)

Porfavor quedate quieto anda


----------



## erlucdelahe (10 Oct 2011)

Tambien se puede poner el dinero en Gibraltar que esos no colaboran con España ni para perseguir la droga y GIBRALTAR SI es PARAISO FISCAL.
Todo menos tenerlo en este pais que corre riesgo de CORRALITO.


----------



## fistrez (10 Oct 2011)

GrandePuffo dijo:


> Porfavor quedate quieto anda



Aplíquese el cuento y deje de estorbar.


----------



## Visilleras (11 Oct 2011)

Copón de la vela.
Hay que ver lo que ha bajado el nivel del foro en apenas unos meses.
Solicito la ayuda de los expertos lonchafinistas, y abrecuentas del foro, que otrora arrojaban luz excelsa sobre estas cuitas que a los foreros tanto amargan.

Hummm...¿Nadie?
Vale, ya lo pongo yo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-tema-de-abrir-cuenta-en-el-extranjero.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/51795-abrir-cuenta-en-suiza.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...r-cuenta-en-francia-y-alguna-cosilla-mas.html


----------



## Gamu (12 Oct 2011)

erlucdelahe dijo:


> De la baldosa te lo pueden robar mas facil que de un banco, ademas lo que metes debajo dela baldosa lo pierdes tu, si le roban al banco el banco debe responder.



Andorra no es segura por varias razones
1.- Los banqueros andorranos siempre han sido unos mafias, más incluso que los españoles que ya es decir.
2.- Andorra es un pais pequeño, con muchas cuentas de españoles en relación al total. Si hay corralito o similar en España, hordas de españoles irían a Andorra a sacar pelas y obviamente no habría para todos. Revisad lo que paso con el sistema financiero uruguayo cuando argentina quebró, y eso que uruguay es muchisimo más grande que andorra. Es evidente que si cae España, Andorra no dura ni medio día.

Mucho mejor abrirlo en Francia, que además está en la UEy puedes hacer transferencias. Con todo, Francia también tiene sus problemas, entre otros la enorme cantidad de deuda periférica que poseen sus bancos, pero el pais en su conjunto puede responder por los depósitos que los extrangeros podamos tener allí.


----------



## Fantástico (12 Jun 2012)

*Andorra un seguro para el salto a Colombia*

Un saludo a todos , voy a ser muy claro , tengo alguna deuda con ascienda,ayuntamiento , etc...aproximadamente 5000 € . Y pienso venderme un piso en el que vivo con un ingreso del 35% de mi parte hereditaria , aproximadamente 50.000€ despues de pagar gastos, con este dinero quiero emigrar a Colombia , país que ya conozco y donde puedo tener una oportunidad a mis 45 años como cocinero y persona, el inconveniente es que además de la preocupación general de corralito , en mi caso corro el riesgo de embargo si mantengo aquí el dinero y tampoco puedo salir del país rumbo a Colombia con 50000€ en el bolsillo . Con un plazo de 4 meses allí podré tener mi cuenta en ese país y realizar transferencias con las que montar mi restaurante . Sinceramente si pago deudas , multas etc... Me será muy difícil y es todo con lo que cuento , no tengo ni familia estoy solo , por lo que me parece una opción abrir cuenta en Andorra y desde Colombia operar con ella, mi pregunta es una respuesta a todo esto , si conocéis una opción mejor ( estoy en paro y no cobro , por lo que los desplazamientos a suiza se me ace muy largos ) y una consulta mas puedo abrir esa cuenta con el cheque bancario que me den , y este cheque puedo solicitar al comprador me lo entregue al portador barrado . Gracias de antemano y os espero en el Caribe donde tendréis un amigo guía en ese maravilloso plan de vida .


----------



## mochu (16 Jun 2012)

Fantástico dijo:


> Un saludo a todos , voy a ser muy claro , tengo alguna deuda con ascienda,ayuntamiento , etc...aproximadamente 5000 € . Y pienso venderme un piso en el que vivo con un ingreso del 35% de mi parte hereditaria , aproximadamente 50.000€ despues de pagar gastos, con este dinero quiero emigrar a Colombia , país que ya conozco y donde puedo tener una oportunidad a mis 45 años como cocinero y persona, el inconveniente es que además de la preocupación general de corralito , en mi caso corro el riesgo de embargo si mantengo aquí el dinero y tampoco puedo salir del país rumbo a Colombia con 50000€ en el bolsillo . Con un plazo de 4 meses allí podré tener mi cuenta en ese país y realizar transferencias con las que montar mi restaurante . Sinceramente si pago deudas , multas etc... Me será muy difícil y es todo con lo que cuento , no tengo ni familia estoy solo , por lo que me parece una opción abrir cuenta en Andorra y desde Colombia operar con ella, mi pregunta es una respuesta a todo esto , si conocéis una opción mejor ( estoy en paro y no cobro , por lo que los desplazamientos a suiza se me ace muy largos ) y una consulta mas puedo abrir esa cuenta con el cheque bancario que me den , y este cheque puedo solicitar al comprador me lo entregue al portador barrado . Gracias de antemano y os espero en el Caribe donde tendréis un amigo guía en ese maravilloso plan de vida .



Hola

Se nota que no has intentado abrir una cuenta en Colombia,y justificar la trasferencias que hagas.Veras que tu plan dista mucho de la realidad.
Te lo dice alguien que lleva por este bonito pais varios meses.

Un saludo


----------



## euroburbuja (19 Jun 2012)

Aquí explico la mejor moneda para tener los ahorros seguros y con rentabilidad:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...80-moneda-segura-tus-ahorros.html#post6588132


----------

